# Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Setembro 2009



## Dan (1 Set 2009 às 00:05)

Tópico de seguimento para os arquipélagos dos Açores e da Madeira.







*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Rog (1 Set 2009 às 09:25)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Agosto 2009*

Bom dia,
Céu muito nublado
18,2ºC
92%HR
1021hpa
Mínima 17,2ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (1 Set 2009 às 23:12)

*Re: Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Agosto 2009*

Boa Noite!

Dia de céu geralmente pouco nublado e tempo quente.

Tmin - 18,6ºC
Tmax - 28,2ºC

Dados Actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
terça-feira, 1 de Setembro de 2009 22:07:23

Temperature (°C):
Current          21,4
Trend (per hour) -1,0
Average today    21,0
Wind chill       21,4
Heat index       22,9
Dew Point        16,2
Rel Humidity     73%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     0,0 ---
Average Speed    0,0 ---

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,0
Total yesterday  1,8
Total this month 0,0


Pressure (hPa):
Current          1032,6
Trend (per hour) +0,5


----------



## Sunderlandz (2 Set 2009 às 18:09)

Boa tarde
Neste momento aguaceiros fracos, desde as 09h de hoje e com algumas paragens!
Condições Actuais:

Temperatura -  20.1

Humidade Relativa -  84% 

Pressão Atmosférica - 1022 

Precipitação -  5.5 mm


----------



## Sunderlandz (2 Set 2009 às 22:42)

Boa noite
Neste momento céu muito nublado e por vezes com alguns chuviscos.

Condições Actuais:

Temperatura -  20.1

Humidade Relativa -  76% 

Pressão Atmosférica - 1023 

Precipitação diária total -  8 mm


----------



## Rog (2 Set 2009 às 23:31)

Boa noite,
Por aqui no norte da ilha aguaceiros fracos toda a tarde, num total de 12,7mm. 
Agora: 16,2ºC e 98%HR
1024hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (3 Set 2009 às 00:21)

Boa noite! Hoje por cá foi um dia de periodos de muita neblusidade.

Tmin - 19,6ºC
Tmax - 27,9ºC

Dados Actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
quarta-feira, 2 de Setembro de 2009 23:17:36

Temperature (°C):
Current          23,8
Trend (per hour) -0,4
Average today    0
Wind chill       23,8
Heat index       23,9
Dew Point        20,7
Rel Humidity     83%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     2,5 SSE
Average Speed    2,5 SSE

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,0
Total yesterday  0,0
Total this month 0,0
Total this year  850,2

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1032,5
Trend (per hour) +0,3


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (3 Set 2009 às 21:48)

Boa noite! 
Dia muito quente com céu pouco nublado ou mesmo limpo.

Tmin - 23,1ºC
Tmax - 30,2ºC


Dados Actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
quinta-feira, 3 de Setembro de 2009 20:39:34

Temperature (°C):
Current          26,0
Trend (per hour) -1,1
Average today    24,9
Wind chill       26,0
Heat index       27,4
Dew Point        20,7
Rel Humidity     73%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     0,0 ---
Average Speed    0,0 ---

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,0
Total yesterday  0,0
Total this month 0,0


Pressure (hPa):
Current          1030,6
Trend (per hour) 0,0


----------



## Minho (3 Set 2009 às 22:54)

30ºC?? Isso é um desvio de uns 8ºC em relação à normal para Setembro.... muito calor mesmo! E as mínimas com noites tropicais.. deve estar um bocado abafado não?
Nos próximos dias já deverá descer um pouco...


----------



## Hazores (3 Set 2009 às 22:56)

boa noite

como já disse o miguelminhoto em são miguel, hoje, aqui pela terceira o céu apresentou-se também pouco nublado ou mesmo limpo, o calor também se fez sentir muito calor.


----------



## Hazores (3 Set 2009 às 23:11)

estive agora a ver alguns dados das EMA do IM e do CLiMAAT ontem na terceira a foi registada a temperatura mais elevada com 28,5ºC (máxima do ano) juntamente com uma humidade aproximada de 90% podem imaginar que abafamento têm andado por aqui.

uma pessoa transpira sentado!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (4 Set 2009 às 22:27)

Boa noite!

Mais um dia quente com céu geralmente pouco nublado. O calor hoje foi um pouco menos.

Tmin - 20,2ºC
Tmax - 28,8ºC

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
sexta-feira, 4 de Setembro de 2009 21:20:14

Temperature (°C):
Current          24,6
Trend (per hour) 0
Average today    25,6
Wind chill       24,6
Heat index       25,4
Dew Point        20,0
Rel Humidity     76%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     0,0 ---
Average Speed    0,0 ---

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,0
Total yesterday  0,0
Total this month 0,0

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1031,3
Trend (per hour) 0,0


Dados Actuais:


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (5 Set 2009 às 22:33)

Boa noite! 

Dia quente com céu pouco nublado, alternando com alguns periodos de muita neblusidade.

Tmin - 22,9ºC
Tmax - 25.5ºC

Actual:

24,3ºC e 79% Hr


----------



## Hazores (6 Set 2009 às 09:07)

bom dia 

por esta zona o dia aamnheceu muito nublado, e com algumas nublinas.
parace que o sol está a chegar ao fim, contudo não chove o que já está a começar a fazer falta.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (6 Set 2009 às 22:09)

Boa noite! Dia céu nublado com abertas. Mais um dia de calor. Em Ponta Delgada hoje choveu, mas aqui na Lagoa não.

Tmin - 22,6ºC
Tmax - 28,6ºC

Dados Actuais:
Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
domingo, 6 de Setembro de 2009 21:02:43

Temperature (°C):
Current          25,8
Trend (per hour) -1,8
Average today    0
Wind chill       25,8
Heat index       27,3
Dew Point        22,2
Rel Humidity     81%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     1,1 N
Average Speed    1,1 N

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      491,1
Total yesterday  -491,1
Total this month 0,0


Pressure (hPa):
Current          1027,4
Trend (per hour) +0,1


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (7 Set 2009 às 23:44)

Boa noite!

Dia com céu nublado alternando com boas abertas. Tempo quente e humido

Tmin - 24,1ºC
Tmax - 28,3ºC

Dados Actuais
Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
segunda-feira, 7 de Setembro de 2009 22:41:29

Temperature (°C):
Current          25,4
Trend (per hour) -0,4
Average today    25,3
Wind chill       25,4
Heat index       26,6
Dew Point        22,7
Rel Humidity     85%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     2,5 NW
Average Speed    2,5 NNE

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,0
Total yesterday  0,0
Total this month 0,0

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1023,4
Trend (per hour) +0,2


----------



## Rog (8 Set 2009 às 10:49)

Bom dia,
Por aqui céu muito nublado.
Precipitação nos últimos dias:
dia 2: 12,7mm
dia 3: 4,3mm
dia 4: 8,2mm
dia 5: 8,1mm
dia 6: 2,7mm
dia 7: 7,5mm
total: 43,5mm

Por agora 18,5ºC
93%HR
1018hpa


----------



## Hazores (8 Set 2009 às 14:27)

boa tarde

pois é, parece que o sr invern já nos quer vir fazer umas visitas, apesar de ser só uma frente, esta já nos deu um ar da sua graça.

com ventos médios na ordem dos 40 Kmh-1 (pico e ponta ddelgada) e com uma percipitação intensa durante a noite, embora só tenha acumulado durante a noite aprox. 10 mm.

pelo menos fez com que o tempo esteja agora do quadrante norte, ficando mais fresco, não estando tao abafado

contudo, as previssões apontam novamente bom tempo, a não ser que o "Fred" se lembre de fazer uma graça.


----------



## homem do mar (8 Set 2009 às 17:37)

*Re: Seguimento Litoral Centro - Setembro 2009*

alguem aqui sabe porque razao existe sempre diferença de temperatura da agua entre o funchal e o caniçal


----------



## Rog (8 Set 2009 às 22:47)

Boa noite,
18,4ºC
ceu nublado
94%HR


----------



## Rog (9 Set 2009 às 13:53)

Bom dia,
Por aqui aguaceiros fracos num total de 3,4mm até ao momento.
19,3ºC
98%HR
1018hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (9 Set 2009 às 22:21)

Boa noite!

Hoje foi um dia de céu muito nublado com alguns aguaceiros fracos
Tmin - 20,4ºC
Tmax - 27,1ºC
Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
quarta-feira, 9 de Setembro de 2009 21:16:31

Temperature (°C):
Current          23,5
Trend (per hour) -0,3
Average today    0
Wind chill       23,5
Heat index       23,3
Dew Point        20,6
Rel Humidity     84%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     0,0 ---
Average Speed    0,0 ---

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,9
Total yesterday  6,0
Total this month 6,9


Pressure (hPa):
Current          1029,1
Trend (per hour) +0,2


Dados Actuais:


----------



## Knyght (10 Set 2009 às 06:25)

Rog isso é no Norte.

Cá pelo Funchal esteve um dia Nublado mas muito quente o Humido (que saudades da primavera)

Neste momento 19.1ºC, humidade 73% e vento à 34º com 4.7m/s.

Cumpz


----------



## belem (10 Set 2009 às 19:27)

Knyght disse:


> Rog isso é no Norte.
> 
> Cá pelo Funchal esteve um dia Nublado mas muito quente o Humido (que saudades da primavera)
> 
> ...



Ponta do Sol teve uma mínima superior a 22ºc e uma máxima superior a 27,5.
Funchal ficou um nada abaixo, em cerca de 0,5ºc para ambas ( mínimas e máximas).


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (10 Set 2009 às 23:07)

Boa noite! Cá voltamos aos dias quentes e humidos, embora hoje por aqui sem precipitação e com algum sol.

Tmin - 20,7ºC
Tmax - 28,2ºC

Actual:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
quinta-feira, 10 de Setembro de 2009 22:06:48

Temperature (°C):
Current          23,5
Trend (per hour) -1,1
Average today    23,0
Wind chill       23,5
Heat index       23,4
Dew Point        20,4
Rel Humidity     83%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     0,0 ---
Average Speed    0,0 ---

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,0
Total yesterday  0,9
Total this month 6,9

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1028,9
Trend (per hour) +0,2


----------



## rijo (11 Set 2009 às 14:11)

A possibilidade de ocorrência de chuva forte, durante esta sexta-feira, no Grupo Central do Arquipélago dos Açores levou o Serviço Regional de Protecção Civil e Bombeiros a emitir uma alerta às populações, noticia a Agência Lusa.

«Uma região de instabilidade localizada próximo do Grupo Central poderá provocar períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros por vezes fortes», revelou o Instituto de Meteorologia. Condições meteorológicas que deverão manter-se até cerca das 23h00 (00h00 em Lisboa).

A Protecção Civil alerta as populações para a necessidade de se tomar precauções tendo em conta as previsões do estado do tempo. 
*
Lusa*


----------



## Hazores (11 Set 2009 às 15:45)

boa tarde

hoje durante toda a manhã choveu no concelho de angra do heroismo, primeiramente de uma forma fraca mas a partir das 10:30 h, aproximadamente, de uma forma moderada.

ficam aqui os dados registados pela estação do climaat na terra chã


Data do registo: 11/09/2009 12:59:47 Grafico 
Temperatura média do ar 20.6 ºC  Ver »   
Integral da radiação solar difusa 260.9 Kj/m2 hora  Ver »   
Integral da radiação solar global 260.9 Kj/m2 hora  Ver »   
Média vectorial da direcção do vento 63 º   
Velocidade média do vento 3.26 Km/h  Ver »   
Velocidade máxima do vento 10.66 Km/h  Ver »   
Precipitação acumulada no período 16.8 mm  Ver  

neste momento não chove, embora o céu se apresente nublado.

contudo, as previsões apontam para que a instabilidade continua durante a tarde e noite. 

vamos ver no que vai dar...


----------



## Gerofil (11 Set 2009 às 22:15)

Imagem de satélite às 21h15 (Hora de Portugal Continental), mostrando o sistema frontal em aproximação ao Grupo Ocidental; o Grupo Central será afectado mais tarde, já ao início da madrugada ... O ar frio e instável posterior à passagem do sistema frontal irá favorecer a ocorrência de aguaceiros e trovoadas.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (11 Set 2009 às 22:37)

Boa noite>!

Dia quente e humido com céu nublado com boas abertas

Tmin - 21,2ºC
Tmax - 28,9ºC

Dados Actuais

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
sexta-feira, 11 de Setembro de 2009 21:32:26

Temperature (°C):
Current          26,6
Trend (per hour) -0,3
Average today    22,6
Wind chill       26,6
Heat index       28,5
Dew Point        21,5
Rel Humidity     74%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     0,0 ---
Average Speed    0,0 ---

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,0
Total yesterday  0,0
Total this month 6,9


Pressure (hPa):
Current          1022,8
Trend (per hour) 0,0


----------



## Hazores (11 Set 2009 às 23:19)

boa noite

enquanto se espera por alguma animação esta madrugada e inicio da manhã, estive a ver o boletim meteorológico e foi registado na ilha terceira o valor de precipitação mais elevado das 12h de ontem às 12 h de hoje com 36 l por m2 vamos ver se este sistema  trás mais chuva, o que poderia trazer era umas trovoadas, condições para elas ocorrem trás como disse o Gerofil.

editei por causa desta lamentação:
que falta faz não poder aceder às imagens do radar que está instalado na serra de santa bárbara


----------



## Rog (12 Set 2009 às 12:25)

Bom dia,
Por aqui céu nublado
19,1ºC

Min 17,5ºC
Prec. 0,7mm


----------



## Gerofil (12 Set 2009 às 12:54)

Precipitação acumulada nos Açores, entre as 06h00 de ontem e as 06h00 de hoje:

Lajes/Terceira (54 m)* 71.0  mm*
Angra do Heroismo (76 m) *56.0  mm*
Horta (62 m) *25.0  mm*
Flores (29 m) *18.0 mm*

Fonte: WeatherOnline


----------



## rozzo (12 Set 2009 às 14:13)

Gerofil disse:


> Precipitação acumulada nos Açores, entre as 06h00 de ontem e as 06h00 de hoje:
> 
> Lajes/Terceira (54 m)* 71.0  mm*
> Angra do Heroismo (76 m) *56.0  mm*
> ...



Bem activa a frente!


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (12 Set 2009 às 23:52)

Boa noite!
Dia de céu muito nublado com aguaceiros, tendo-se intensificado agora para a noite.

Tmin - 21,2ºC
Tmax - 29,1ºC

Dados Actuais:
Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
sábado, 12 de Setembro de 2009 22:48:46

Temperature (°C):
Current          22,4
Trend (per hour) -1,0
Average today    22,5
Wind chill       22,4
Heat index       21,5
Dew Point        20,1
Rel Humidity     87%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     0,0 ---
Average Speed    0,0 ---

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        5,4
Total today      10,5
Total yesterday  0,0
Total this month 17,4


Pressure (hPa):
Current          1026,4
Trend (per hour) +0,7


----------



## Hazores (13 Set 2009 às 00:55)

boa noite

como aqui já foi referido, a chuva acumulada foi muita ontem, contudo hoje o céu apresentou-se todo o dia nublado, chuviscando de manhã, mas sem grande intensidade.

contudo agora as estrelas já aparecem, estando o céu sem nuvens, ficando novamente a reinar o AA, pelo menos durante os proximos dias.


----------



## Rog (13 Set 2009 às 22:44)

Boa noite,
por aqui céu muito nublado
18,3ºC
97%HR

min 15,1ºC
max 22ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (13 Set 2009 às 22:55)

Boa noite!

Dia de céu nublado com boas abertas.

Tmin - 21,4ºC
Tmax - 28,7ºC

Dados Actuais

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
domingo, 13 de Setembro de 2009 21:52:26

Temperature (°C):
Current          22,8
Trend (per hour) -0,1
Average today    11,4
Wind chill       22,8
Heat index       22,4
Dew Point        19,9
Rel Humidity     84%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     3,6 N
Average Speed    3,6 N

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0


Pressure (hPa):
Current          1030,9
Trend (per hour) +0,3


----------



## Rog (14 Set 2009 às 17:28)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui no norte da ilha neste momento aguaceiros moderados por vezes fortes. um total de 13,3mm (numa taxa máxima de precipitação de 80mm/h!)
A temperatura está nos 17,8ºC
96%HR


----------



## Hazores (14 Set 2009 às 20:55)

boa tarde

aqui pela Terceira, esta segunda feira foi de céu muito pouco nublado, apresentando-se mesmo limpo durante a maior parte do dia.


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (15 Set 2009 às 22:21)

Dia de céu com boas abertas e Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
terça-feira, 15 de Setembro de 2009 21:20:05

Temperature (°C):
Current          21,1
Trend (per hour) -1,1
Average today    19,0
Wind chill       21,1
Heat index       23,5
Dew Point        14,8
Rel Humidity     68%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     3,6 SW
Average Speed    3,6 SW

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,9


Pressure (hPa):
Current          1033,0
Trend (per hour) +0,3

alguns aguaceiros pela manhã

Tmin - 19,4ºC
Tmax - 24,1ºC

Dados Actuais:


----------



## Rog (16 Set 2009 às 12:31)

Boa tarde,
Céu nublado
Por aqui 19,3ºC
82%HR

1019hpa
min 15ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (16 Set 2009 às 22:51)

Dia de Céu geralmente muito nublado, tempo fresco.

Tmin - 18,7ºC
Tmax - 25ºC

Dados Actuais

21,2ºC


----------



## Rog (17 Set 2009 às 08:08)

Bom dia,
Por aqui aguaceiros fracos num total de 3mm
Mínima de 14,2ºC 
1018hpa


----------



## Rog (17 Set 2009 às 14:11)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui céu muito nublado
18,2ºC


----------



## Hazores (18 Set 2009 às 12:37)

bom dia

por aqui o céu apresenta-se muito nublado.

as previsões (meteomoita-GFS) apontam para que a tarde seja de chuva, sendo forte (12,5 mm/3h) por volta das 6h da tarde.

contudo, as imagens de satélite mostram que a frente à medida que avança está a perder actividade. 

esperemos o que vai acontecer.


----------



## Hazores (18 Set 2009 às 16:34)

tal como o GFS previa a chuva chegou, mais cedo mas chegou e com alguma intensidade.

já agor afica aqui a informação de que:
 a WEBCAM do pico da ilha do Pico está de novo em funcionamneto, resta saber quanto tempo durará? dá a sensação que ela agora está protegida veremos.
 existe mais uma WEBCAM na ilha do Pico, colocada em São Roque, o que faz um total de 4 WEBCAM nesta ilha.


----------



## AnDré (18 Set 2009 às 17:00)

Hazores disse:


> tal como o GFS previa a chuva chegou, mais cedo mas chegou e com alguma intensidade.
> 
> já agor afica aqui a informação de que:
> a WEBCAM do pico da ilha do Pico está de novo em funcionamneto, resta saber quanto tempo durará? dá a sensação que ela agora está protegida veremos.
> existe mais uma WEBCAM na ilha do Pico, colocada em São Roque, o que faz um total de 4 WEBCAM nesta ilha.



Excelente noticia!

Até parecia neve, mas não.
A estação do PICO-NARE , indica que lá no alto estão à volta de 5ºC. 

Entretanto na última hora caíram 9,5mm na Horta.





E parece estar a chover com intensidade na Praia da Vitória.





O grupo central dos Açores tem sido contemplado por boas quantidades de precipitação este mês de Setembro.


----------



## Rog (18 Set 2009 às 21:39)

Boa noite,
céu nublado
16,2ºC
96%HR
1024hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (18 Set 2009 às 22:29)

Boa noite!

Dia de céu geralmente muito nublado com abertas durante a manhã e chuva agora para a noite.

Tmin - 15,8ºC
Tmax 25ºC

Dados Actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
sexta-feira, 18 de Setembro de 2009 21:28:54

Temperature (°C):
Current          20,8
Trend (per hour) -0,7
Average today    20,2
Wind chill       20,8
Heat index       20,6
Dew Point        18,0
Rel Humidity     84%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     1,1 NE
Average Speed    0,4 NE

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     3,6
Last hour        0,3
Total today      3,0
Total this month 9,9
Total this year  860,1

Pressure (hPa):
Current          1026,7
Trend (per hour) +0,2


----------



## Knyght (19 Set 2009 às 21:51)

Boa noite,
18.9ºC, 80% de humidade, vento a 121º com 1.1m/s.
Abraço


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (19 Set 2009 às 23:18)

Dia de céu muito nublado com boas abertas pela tarde.

Tmin - 19,9ºC
Tmax - 25,3ºC
Precipitação - 3,9 mm

Dados Actuais:

20,7ºC


----------



## Rog (19 Set 2009 às 23:48)

Boa noite,
Por aqui céu limpo
14,5ºC
90%HR


----------



## Rog (20 Set 2009 às 20:52)

Boa noite,
Pelo norte da Madeira céu pouco nublado
16,8ºC
86%HR

O dia foi de céu entre o pouco e muito nublado
Máx 21,4ºC
Min 13,7ºC (mínima do mês)
UV máx 8
Rajada máx 25km/h


----------



## Sunderlandz (20 Set 2009 às 22:07)

Boa noite
Neste momento céu pouco nublado
Condições Actuais:

Temperatura -  18.9ºC

Humidade Relativa -  71% 

Pressão Atmosférica - 1026


----------



## Rog (21 Set 2009 às 21:07)

Boa noite
Céu nublado por nuvens altas
16,8ºC
92%HR
min 14,6ºC
máx 20,0ºC

Imagem de Satélite das 18h UTC


----------



## Hazores (21 Set 2009 às 21:45)

boa noite!
 pela ilha Terceira, o céu apresentou-se praticamente limpo o dia todo, estando mesmo o Verão a despedir-se!


----------



## Mjhb (21 Set 2009 às 21:52)

Rog disse:


> Boa noite
> Céu nublado por nuvens altas
> 16,8ºC
> 92%HR
> ...



Onde arranjaste a imagem de satélite?
Podes enviar-me  link?


----------



## Rog (21 Set 2009 às 23:07)

Pedro disse:


> Onde arranjaste a imagem de satélite?
> Podes enviar-me  link?



É uma imagem da Eumetsat
http://oiswww.eumetsat.int/IPPS/html/MSG/RGB/EVIEW/SEGMENT1/index.htm


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (21 Set 2009 às 23:09)

Dia de céu com boas abertas, tempo quente e vento fraco.


Tmin - 19,9ºC
Tmax - 28,1ºC

Dados Actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
segunda-feira, 21 de Setembro de 2009 22:03:50

Temperature (°C):
Current          21,7
Trend (per hour) -1,2
Average today    22,6
Wind chill       21,7
Heat index       22,9
Dew Point        16,8
Rel Humidity     74%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     0,0 ---
Average Speed    0,0 ---

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,0
Total yesterday  55,8
Total this month 62,7


Pressure (hPa):
Current          1013,6
Trend (per hour) +0,3


----------



## Rog (21 Set 2009 às 23:18)

Desde as 21h, a temperatura subiu ligeiramente para os 17ºC
92%HR
céu nublado

E já agora, o IM que se lembre das ilhas, e verifique os problemas de envio de dados dos Açores e Madeira... desde a tarde que os dados estão assim:


----------



## Rog (22 Set 2009 às 09:22)

Bom dia,
Por aqui céu muito nublado
16,4ºC
97%HR
Prec. 0,5mm
Min 15,8ºC


----------



## Rog (22 Set 2009 às 15:44)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui no norte da Madeira céu nublado
18,7ºC
89%HR
Máx de 19,6ºC


----------



## Rog (22 Set 2009 às 21:32)

Boa noite,
Céu muito nublado
16,5ºC
98%HR
prec total 7,2mm


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (22 Set 2009 às 21:54)

Boa noite!

Dia com céu com boas abertas, mais nublado para o final do dia, com aguaceiros em algumas zonas do concelho da Lagoa e Ponta Delgada.

Tmin - 18,2ºC
Tmax - 26ºC

Dados Actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
terça-feira, 22 de Setembro de 2009 20:50:32

Temperature (°C):
Current          24,1
Trend (per hour) -0,9
Average today    22,4
Wind chill       24,1
Heat index       24,8
Dew Point        19,1
Rel Humidity     74%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     1,1 ---
Average Speed    0,2 N

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,0
Total yesterday  0,0


Pressure (hPa):
Current          1011,2
Trend (per hour) +0,3


----------



## Sunderlandz (23 Set 2009 às 10:09)

Bom dia 
Neste momento céu está pouco nublado e parece-me que vai ser um dia de calor.
Condições Actuais:

Temperatura -  23.4ºC

Humidade Relativa -  58% 

Pressão Atmosférica - 1018 hpa 

A minha estação prevê chuva, mas estas previsões são com o IM, raramente acertam (sem ofença)!!!
Apenas sendo realista!


----------



## Rog (23 Set 2009 às 11:43)

Bom dia
Céu pouco nublado
20,2ºC
71%HR
1019hpa


----------



## Hazores (23 Set 2009 às 16:01)

boa tarde

pela zona oeste da ilha terceira, o céu apresenta-se pouco nublado, as previsões apontam para que até o final do mês o AA reine por estas bandas fazendo com que o sol brilhe até ao final do mês.


----------



## Rog (23 Set 2009 às 17:50)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui céu muito nublado
18,3ºC
88%HR


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (23 Set 2009 às 22:32)

Boa noite! Dia com céu nublado alternando com periodos de boas abertas. Caíaram em alguns pontos do concelho aguaceiros fracos e dispersos.

Tmin - 18,5ºC
Tmax - 26,9ºC

Dados Actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
quarta-feira, 23 de Setembro de 2009 21:28:54

Temperature (°C):
Current          20,7
Trend (per hour) -1,2
Average today    0
Wind chill       20,7
Heat index       22,9
Dew Point        15,3
Rel Humidity     72%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     2,5 W
Average Speed    1,6 NNW

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,0
Total yesterday  0,0
Total this month 62,7


Pressure (hPa):
Current          1011,1
Trend (per hour) +0,2


----------



## Rog (23 Set 2009 às 23:13)

Sigo com 14,8ºC
94%HR
Céu entre o pouco e muito nublado


----------



## Rog (24 Set 2009 às 08:29)

Bom dia,
Céu muito nublado
15,4ºC
98%HR
Previsão do IM de aguaceiros e trovoadas..


----------



## Rog (24 Set 2009 às 14:54)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui céu nublado com algumas abertas, alguns cumulus congestus ao fim da manhã, mas acabaram por dissipar.
21ºC
84%HR

min 14,3ºc
max 21,8ºC


----------



## Rog (24 Set 2009 às 18:55)

Boa tarde,
Por aqui céu muito nublado 18,7ºC
93%HR
prec 0,0mm
UV máx 7
Rajada max 11 km/h

A norte da Madeira está uma depressão em altura, mas por enquanto com pouco significado à superfície.. 










Imagem de satélite





Cape e Li previsto para as 18h:





Segundo o modelo GFS, as condições de instabilidade se irão durante a madrugada, com possibilidade de aguaceiros e trovoadas.






Alguns cumulus congestus durante a tarde:


----------



## AnDré (24 Set 2009 às 20:37)

Nas webcams da Madeira, vêem-se bastantes nuvens, mas não aparentam ser muito desenvolvidas.

Mas pode ser que tenham sorte! 

Há instantes:


Porto Moniz







São Vicente


----------



## Agreste (24 Set 2009 às 20:41)

De qualquer modo o ponto de partida deve ser a Madeira. O Sat24 mostra bastante nebolusidade perto da ilha. Até esperava ver já alguns sinais de precipitação e ecos de trovoadas mas até ver ainda não aconteceu... 

.....

Só para completar... falta o registo de trovoadas da aemet.es


----------



## Vince (24 Set 2009 às 20:45)

Agreste disse:


> De qualquer modo o ponto de partida deve ser a Madeira. O Sat24 mostra bastante nebolusidade perto da ilha. Até esperava ver já alguns sinais de precipitação e ecos de trovoadas mas até ver ainda não aconteceu...



Há pouco estava a comentar isso com o rozzo, um pouco estranho a depressão não ser capaz de gerar convecção nas imediações da Madeira. É uma situação bastante atípica para uma depressão destas, mesmo que fraca.


----------



## Chingula (24 Set 2009 às 21:09)

Vince disse:


> Há pouco estava a comentar isso com o rozzo, um pouco estranho a depressão não ser capaz de gerar convecção nas imediações da Madeira. É uma situação bastante atípica para uma depressão destas, mesmo que fraca.



Ao analisar o perfil vertical do Funchal do dia 24 às 12 horas (disponibilisado na página do I.M.) constacta-se entre outras coisas:
1 - Massa de ar condicionalmente instável com Cape razoável 
2 - Água precipitável cerca de 30mm
3 - Inversão de subsidência aos 700 hPa possivelmente associada a crista anticiclónica a esse nível.
Cumpts


----------



## Rog (24 Set 2009 às 21:34)

Boa noite,
Sigo com céu nublado com algumas abertas
17,4ºC
95%HR
1020hpa
vento 4 km/h


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (24 Set 2009 às 22:30)

Boa noite!

Dia com periodos de céu muito nublado, alternando com boas abertas.

Tmin - 19,1ºC
Tmax - 25,7ºC

Dados Actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
quinta-feira, 24 de Setembro de 2009 21:29:58

Temperature (°C):
Current          21,4
Trend (per hour) -0,7
Average today    21,2
Wind chill       21,4
Heat index       23,1
Dew Point        16,0
Rel Humidity     72%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     0,0 ---
Average Speed    0,0 ---

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,0
Total yesterday  0,0


Pressure (hPa):
Current          1012,0
Trend (per hour) +0,3


----------



## Rog (24 Set 2009 às 23:16)

Sigo com 15,5ºC
96%HR
1020hpa

Até ao momento não há registo de trovoadas relacionadas com a depressão em altura.. fica a esperança para o resto da madrugada, pelo menos em Cape e Li as condições são boas:






Diferença entre superfície (1000mb) e em altura (300mb)





Perfil vertical das 12h I.M.:





Imagem de satélite das 22h30 em infravermelho e filtro composto para evidenciar zonas de convecção:





Temperaturas no resto da ilha:


----------



## Vince (25 Set 2009 às 00:10)

Chingula disse:


> Ao analisar o perfil vertical do Funchal do dia 24 às 12 horas (disponibilisado na página do I.M.) constacta-se entre outras coisas:
> 1 - Massa de ar condicionalmente instável com Cape razoável
> 2 - Água precipitável cerca de 30mm
> 3 - Inversão de subsidência aos 700 hPa possivelmente associada a crista anticiclónica a esse nível.
> Cumpts



A explicação parece-me estar no 3), depois de olhar para a sondagem, aos 700hPa está uma incursão de ar muito seco, mas que julgo ser de origem africana e não do AC. 






Humidade na ordem dos 20% nessa camada inviabilizam toda e qualquer convecção apesar dos bons níveis de instabilidade medidos na vertical de toda a atmosfera. Resta-nos o facto das previsões apontarem para o facto da depressão em altura à medida que se aproxima do continente se libertar dessa camada e até encontrar boas bolsas de humidade co caminho. Amanhã à tarde já teremos uma ideia se assim será.

*PS:* Já agora, e isto já de uma discussão anterior, alguém faz ideia da razão da enorme divergência do cálculo do CAPE para a mesma sondagem entre diferentes entidades ?


----------



## Rog (25 Set 2009 às 09:38)

Bom dia,
Apesar do excelente cape durante a noite, a intrusão de ar seco aos 3000 metros (700mb) manteve-se, não permitindo a formação de grandes nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical.
Noite calma, com vento quase inexistente, sem precipitação e sem trovoada.

Sigo com 17,7ºC
96%HR
1020hpa

Segundo a imagem mais recente disponível de satélite, é provável a ocorrência de aguaceiros fracos nas próximas horas nas vertentes norte.


----------



## Rog (25 Set 2009 às 16:49)

Boa tarde,
Céu entre o pouco e muito nublado
19,5ºC
89%HR
1020hpa


----------



## Rog (25 Set 2009 às 20:22)

Boa noite,
Por aqui ceu nublado
17,7ºC
94%HR
1021hpa
UV max 7


----------



## Chingula (25 Set 2009 às 23:52)

Vince disse:


> A explicação parece-me estar no 3), depois de olhar para a sondagem, aos 700hPa está uma incursão de ar muito seco, mas que julgo ser de origem africana e não do AC.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Possivelmente terá a ver com o método adoptado para o cálculo dessa energia disponível...
Utilizando o método da particula...(como se faz no I.M.) os valores devem correponder aos que são publicados no topo dos diagramas dos perfis verticais.
Nota:
O CAPE – Energia potencial disponível para a convecção,  é expressa em joules/kg e corresponde à área (positiva) definida num Tefigrama entre as curvas P,T ambiente (curva de estado)  e P, T partícula (curva de evolução)  - Na definição mais actual (Doswell e Rasmussen, 1996) considera-se a temperatura virtual donde :                        
          CAPE = g ∫ Z lfc a Z el (Tvp –Tva/ Tva) dz
Com   Tv = T( 1 + 0,61q) ; g – gravidade; Z lfc- altura do nível de convecção livre; Z el – altura do nível de equilibrio; Tva - temperatura virtual ambiente; Tvp - temperatura virtual particula.
(in Vanda S. Costa & Mário Almeida ;  Convecção em Portugal Continental  I) 
Publicação do I.M.


P.S. Em comentário anterior falei de inversão de subsidência aos 700 hPa mas correctamente a sua base está aos 750 hPa...a subsidência tem a ver com movimentos descendentes do ar, em determinadas camadas e, como é óbvio, inibem o movimento ascendente na convecção. 
Num determinado instante (o da sondagem) o que é verdade pode modificar-se nos instantes seguintes...por isso é muito dificil, com os meios disponíveis, ultrapassarem-se certas dificuldades que são impeditivas de diagnósticos correctos...e sem esse passo fundamental as Previsões são impossíveis.

Cumps


----------



## Rog (26 Set 2009 às 09:58)

Bom dia,
céu nublado
18,2ºC
92%HR
1021hpa


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (26 Set 2009 às 17:25)

Boa tarde
Ponta Delgada: Céu Limpo

Humidade:  65%
Vento: 11 km/h  / 3.1 m/s  OESTE
Pressão: 1022 hPa  (Estável)


Contudo prevê-se a partir de 4 feira e até practicamente sábado próximo, a aproximação de uma depressão. Estão previstas chuvas e trovoadas (Já não era sem tempo!), mas a chuva chegará mais cedo e já esta 2 feira devido a uma linha de instabilidade e que começará a afectar o arquipélago já depois de amanhã.
Bye bye Anticiclone


----------



## Rog (26 Set 2009 às 23:06)

Céu nublado
17,7ºc
97%HR
1022hpa


----------



## Rog (27 Set 2009 às 00:31)

Céu nublado
17,5ºC e 96%HR
1022hpa

Extremos 26 Set:
Máx 20,4ºC
min 16,2ºC


----------



## Rog (27 Set 2009 às 07:25)

Bom dia
Céu nublado
16,5ºC
95%HR
min 16,1ºC


----------



## Rog (27 Set 2009 às 13:31)

Boa tarde,
Céu pouco nublado
21,8ºC
77%HR
1022hpa


----------



## Rog (27 Set 2009 às 16:44)

Sigo com 19ºC e céu nublado
84%HR
1021hpa

Açores e Madeira:


----------



## Rog (27 Set 2009 às 20:01)

Por agora céu com poucas nuvens, mas com tendência a aumentar de nublosidade.
16,4ºC
83%HR
1022hpa

Min 15,9ºC
Máx 22ºC
UV máx 7

Fim de tarde


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (27 Set 2009 às 20:36)

Ponta Delgada - Céu parcialmente nublado
                       Humidade: 73%
                       Vento: 9 km/h  / 2.6 m/s SUDESTE 
                       Pressão: 1022 hPa.

Já se notam alguns cúmulos no céu vindos de sul.
Porém o mau tempo só chegará aqui aos Açores a partir de amanhã à noite.
Chuva forte e trovoadas são esperadas durante toda a semana


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (27 Set 2009 às 22:06)

Boa noite!

Céu pouco nublado aqui pela Lagoa

Tmin - 17,6ºC
Tmax - 28ºC

Dados Actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
domingo, 27 de Setembro de 2009 21:01:48

Temperature (°C):
Current          22,8
Trend (per hour) -1,2
Average today    0
Wind chill       22,8
Heat index       23,4
Dew Point        18,3
Rel Humidity     76%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     0,0 ---
Average Speed    0,0 ---

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,0
Total yesterday  0,0


Pressure (hPa):
Current          1011,0
Trend (per hour) +0,2


----------



## Rog (27 Set 2009 às 22:10)

Céu nublado
16,1ºC
87%HR
1021hpa

O Pico do Areeiro já com 7,5ºC, deverá ser a estação oficial a registar a temperatura mais baixa em Portugal a esta hora.


----------



## Rog (27 Set 2009 às 23:55)

Céu nublado
15,5ºC
91%HR
1022hpa
o Areeiro está com 7,1ºC


----------



## Rog (28 Set 2009 às 09:26)

Bom dia,
Céu nublado
16,3ºC
98%HR
1020hpa
prec 4,6mm
min 14,4ºc


----------



## Sunderlandz (28 Set 2009 às 09:37)

Bom dia
Depois de alguma chuva durante a madrugada, neste momento o céu apresenta-se muito nublado.
Condições Actuais:

Temperatura -  21ºC

Humidade Relativa -  71% 

Pressão Atmosférica - 1020 hpa 

Precipitação -  2.5 mm


----------



## AnDré (28 Set 2009 às 10:22)

O grupo Ocidental dos Açores está em Alerta Amarelo devido à possibilidade de Precipitação moderada a forte nas próximas horas.


----------



## Hazores (28 Set 2009 às 11:19)

bom dia

o tempo por aqui apresenta-se muito nublado, mas não chove por enquanto.

esta semana, segundo consta em alguns modelos, os açores vão estar sobre a influência de uma depressão que deverá manter-se por por cá devido ao AA bloquear a sua normal progressão.


----------



## stormy (28 Set 2009 às 11:54)

A depressao que esta bloqueada ai nos açores assim ficará por pelo menos 130h...na minha opiniao ha condiçoes para se desenvolver uma transição subtropical ou tropical nos proximos dias.....


----------



## Rog (28 Set 2009 às 13:05)

Pelo Norte da Madeira céu pouco nublado
21ºC
79%HR
1020hpa

às 12h:
Funchal 24,8ºC
Areeiro 10,5ºC

-----------
Açores:

Quanto ao Grupo Ocidental, já regista precipitação:


----------



## AnDré (28 Set 2009 às 14:42)

AnDré disse:


> O grupo Ocidental dos Açores está em Alerta Amarelo devido à possibilidade de Precipitação moderada a forte nas próximas horas.




Alerta alargado ao grupo central:


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (28 Set 2009 às 14:43)

Notícia de última hora aqui nos Açores: Protecção Civil alerta para agravamento do tempo nos Açores nas próximas horas.

A Protecção Civil dos Açores acabou de fazer um comunicado que estão previstas chuvas fortes e trovoadas dispersas para esta tarde já nas Flores e Corvo. O sistema de Bombeiros já está em alerta para as eventuais cheias.
Os Grupos Central e Oriental irão ser fustigados já essa madrugada e manhã, pelo que posteriormente o alerta de mau tempo será accionado.
Este mau tempo que se avizinha deve-se à passagem de uma ondulação frontal associada a uma depressão que deverá se manter estacionária pelos Açores. Porém prevê-se que chova mais em São Miguel, Terceira e Santa Maria.

Aqui em Ponta Delgada já se vêem cúmulos de chuva, contudo ainda não chove e o céu alterna com períodos de muito nublado.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (28 Set 2009 às 14:55)




----------



## Rog (28 Set 2009 às 15:10)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> -IMG-



Não convém colocar imagens directamente da fonte, visto estas estarem continuamente a serem actualizadas. Podes sempre recorrer a algum site de alojamento de imagens como o http://imageshack.us/ . 
(Se possível, edita a mensagem e coloca os modelos recorrendo a um alojamento de imagens.)

Sigo com 20,9ºC
Céu pouco nublado
71%HR


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (28 Set 2009 às 15:25)

Praticamente pode-se ver que o sistema depressionário irá ficar estacionário nos Açores devido à posição do AA.


----------



## Hazores (28 Set 2009 às 16:00)

boa tarde,

segundo as ultimas previsões, o estado do tempo vai piorar nos açoresnas proximas horas......



neste momento na zona oeste da ilha terceira chove intensamente.


----------



## Hazores (28 Set 2009 às 22:11)

boa noite

como disse no post anterior, durante a tarde choveu bastante na zona onde vivo, porem, aproximadamente a 12 Km não choveu nem uma pinga.

estive a ver "o tempo" na rtp-a e foi registado 26 mm na ilha das flores desde as 12h de ontem às 12h de hoje.

por agora o céu apresenta-se muio nublado, contudo pelo que dá para ver pelas imagens de satélite pode-se ver uma diminuição da quantidade de chuva.


----------



## AnDré (28 Set 2009 às 22:12)

Na última hora caíram 10mm na EMA do Pico!


----------



## Rog (28 Set 2009 às 22:16)

Pela Norte da Madeira sigo com 15ºC
céu limpo
93%HR
1020hpa

max 21,2ºC


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (28 Set 2009 às 22:24)

Dia de céu com periodos de muito nublado tendo ao longo do dia aumentado a neblusidade. Aqui na Lagoa agora o céu encontra-se encoberto mas ainda não chove.

Tmin - 16,9ºC
Tmax - 25ºC

Dados Actuais

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
segunda-feira, 28 de Setembro de 2009 21:16:48

Temperature (°C):
Current          23,4
Trend (per hour) -0,4
Average today    21,5
Wind chill       23,4
Heat index       23,5
Dew Point        19,9
Rel Humidity     81%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     2,5 SE
Average Speed    2,3 E

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,0
Total yesterday  0,0
Total this month 62,7


Pressure (hPa):
Current          1005,7
Trend (per hour) 0,0


----------



## Rog (28 Set 2009 às 22:31)




----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (28 Set 2009 às 22:53)

Nessa carta com previsão até dia 2 de Outubro nota-se uma forte instabilidade atmosférica na zona dos Açores.
A previsão de hoje para quarta e quinta feira é de períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros com possibilidade de trovoada. 
Claro que podem ser pontuais ou até mesmo locais.

Aqui em Ponta Delgada começaram a cair os primeiros pingos de chuva, de uma noite e madrugada que promete ser bastante agitada com chuvas fortes e trovoadas dispersas. 

Neste momento já sopra um vento de Sueste moderado a fresco acompanhado com um chuvisco fraco, e com tendência a aumentar de intensidade ao longo da noite.
Prevê-se uma precipitação para Ponta Delgada de um total de 73.7 mm.


Humidade:  88%

Temperatura :22 °C

Vento:18 km/h  / 5.1 m/s  SU-SUDESTE

Pressão:1017 hPa


----------



## Hazores (28 Set 2009 às 23:23)

na ilha graciosa, segundo o IM, cairam na ultima hora 18,4 mm.

pela zona Oeste da ilha Terceira começa novamente a chover.


----------



## mcpa (28 Set 2009 às 23:29)

Boas noites!

Por cá ( Norte de S. Miguel) já chove há mais de 1 hora, chuva pouco intensa mas certinha.

Sigo com 22ºC


----------



## Hazores (28 Set 2009 às 23:41)

a chuva começou a fazer-se sentir com uma maior intensidade, nesta zona da ilha, o vento ronda os 8 Km -1


----------



## AnDré (29 Set 2009 às 00:16)

Hazores disse:


> na ilha graciosa, segundo o IM, cairam na ultima hora 18,4 mm.
> 
> pela zona Oeste da ilha Terceira começa novamente a chover.




Mais 10,2mm na Graciosa na última hora!


----------



## Rog (29 Set 2009 às 00:18)

Pelo norte da Madeira sigo com 14,2ºC
93%HR
1020hpa


----------



## Hazores (29 Set 2009 às 01:05)

alguem sabe se existe alguma maneira de saber as descargas electricas na região dos açores?

é que senti um trovão, mas foi muito ao longe


----------



## AnDré (29 Set 2009 às 01:19)

Hazores disse:


> alguem sabe se existe alguma maneira de saber as descargas electricas na região dos açores?
> 
> é que senti um trovão, mas foi muito ao longe



Para os Açores, penso que não exista nada. 

De qualquer maneira, pelas imagens de Satélite, é provavel que há tenham haviado algumas descargas, provenientes daquelas células que estão a atravessar o grupo central.





Na última hora, foi a vez da EMA da Horta acumular 9,3mm.

---------------

Nas Flores, das 0h às 24h UTC do dia 28, cairam 32mm.


----------



## Vince (29 Set 2009 às 02:24)

Enquanto o grupo oriental (S.Miguel e Santa Maria) está sob os efeitos da frente talvez não muito problemática, o grupo central tem uma banda de células pós frontais que parece mais agressiva que julgo nestas horas estarem a afectar mais o Pico, S.Jorge e Graciosa e o oeste da Terceira.

Há uma hora atrás (12z)


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (29 Set 2009 às 03:11)

Neste momento chove torrencialmente em São Miguel e aqui nos meus lados na zona oeste de São Miguel está a dar relâmpagos no mar mas ainda sem barulho. É um atrás o outro, logo penso tratar-se de uma pontual tempestade eléctrica.
A chuva aqui parece um dilúvio. Pingos de chuva bastante grandes.
Depois da passagem da frente existem muitas células que irão agravar consideravelmente o estado do tempo aqui na região até pelo menos o próximo fim de semana, uma vez que a depressão irá ficar estacionária nos Açores. A protecção Civil está em alerta e o sistema de Bombeiros também porque com certeza irão se verificar cheias.. Esperemos é que não hajam quebradas, porque sempre que chove a mais em São Miguel, há sempre a possibilidade de haver deslizamentos de terra, devido à natureza do relevo e do solo da ilha.

O episódio mais recente foi na freguesia da Ribeira Quente no ano de 1997 dia 30 Outubro onde no espaço de 4 horas choveu mais de 247mm verificando-se avalanches de terra que soterraram algumas casas e com elas os seus moradores num total de 27 mortos, tendo-se verificado nessa noite mais de 1143 movimentos de vertente no Concelho da Povoação. 

Já a inícios do século 21, uma família ao transitar de carro por uma estrada de acesso à Vila da Povoação foi apanhada de surpresa por uma avalanche de terras devido a chuvas muito fortes e o carro despenhou-se numa falésia de mais de 140 metros de altura até a uma ribeira que transbordou e muito possivelmente terá arrastado os corpos dos ocupantes do veículo até ao mar. Até hoje os seus corpos não foram encontrados, e se formos a recuar mais no passado, corria o ano de 1522, a primeira capital dos Açores, Vila Franca do Campo foi quase toda ela destruída pelo desabamento de uma vertente de um monte sobranceiro à mesma Vila e matando mais de 5000 pessoas, esta última não pelas chuvas mas sim por um sismo de magnitude 9. A catástrofe de Vila Franca foi a 2 maior catástrofe portuguesa depois do sismo de Lisboa. Mas como as terras têm andado secas, penso que não se devem de verificar.


----------



## Rog (29 Set 2009 às 08:33)

Bom dia, 
Pela norte da Madeira céu limpo 
13,7ºC
97%HR
1017hpa

Análise de satélite e trovoadas às 7h:


----------



## Hazores (29 Set 2009 às 10:43)

bom dia 

como já foi dito pelo Vince as células que se formaram no pós frontal foram muito mais activas do que a frente.

desta forma quase toda a noite os relampagos foram visiveis, contudo apenas alguns trovões foram sentidos, isto é, a maior parte das descargaselectricas ficaram ocorram longe da ilha, ficando no oceano.

o céu já se apresentou pouco nublado, agora está novamente a tornar-se nublado, sendo previsivel que com o aproximar-se da depressão a instabilidade volte, fazendo com que se desenvolva nuvens com perfil vertical, ocorrendo precipitação pontualmente forte, mas muito localizadas(podendo ser no mar), também estão reunidas condições para que as trovoadas aparecam.


----------



## Sunderlandz (29 Set 2009 às 12:27)

Boa Tarde
Depois de uma manhã de céu pouco nublado e de muito calor, neste momento o céu começa a ficar muito nublado.
Condições Actuais:

Temperatura -  22.6ºC

Humidade Relativa -  61% 

Pressão Atmosférica - 1017 hpa


----------



## Rog (29 Set 2009 às 13:28)

Boa tarde,
Céu nublado por agora
19,6ºC
82%HR


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (29 Set 2009 às 15:05)

As chuvadas fortes dessa madrugada em São Miguel registaram-se não por células mas sim pela frente, logo calculo que a mesma frente deve ter tido maior expressão em São Miguel do que na Terceira. Choveu aproximadamente 10h em São Miguel, ou seja toda a santa noite, desde as 9h e 30 até às 7h da manhã sensivelmente. Chuva essa que foi por vezes forte e contínua acompanhada de relâmpagos no mar mas sem barulho.

Contudo essa manhã caiu um aguaceiro bastante forte durante 1hora e meia e creio que deverá de ter sido de uma célula pós frontal.

Neste momento agora no início da tarde o céu apresenta-se com períodos de muito nublado mas com Cúmulonimbus de desenvolvimento vertical ao horizonte e cumulos no céu. Pressão de 1009 hPa. A humidade está alta e sopra um vento moderado a fresco de noroeste.

As previsões indicam novamente para o agravamento do tempo com o aproximar da depressão às ilhas.


----------



## Rog (29 Set 2009 às 17:56)

Boa tarde,
Céu nublado
19,3ºC
77%HR


----------



## Rog (29 Set 2009 às 20:15)

Céu pouco nublado
16,0ºC
89%HR
1017hpa

A nublosidade no lado NW, que irá trazer amanhã aguaceiros e trovoadas.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (29 Set 2009 às 20:18)

>



Eu não me fio nesses alertas dados pelo IM. Nunca me fio nisso porque vão sempre por água abaixo.
Para quê esses alertas se o tempo aqui nos Açores é practicamente todo igual de Ocidente a Oriente e se de repente a quantidade de precipitação estimada ou prevista para tal Grupo ou tal ilha pode mudar de um momento para o outro?
Por exemplo, no Grupo Oriental essa noite choveu de igual forma ou ainda mais do que no Grupo Central, dada a chuva intensa e forte que assolou este último Grupo a madrugada passada, no entanto penso que se teria justificado um alerta para este último Grupo, o qual não se veio a verificar, quando na verdade choveu de uma forma torrencial e durante mais de 8 horas a fio. É que não estamos a falar de uma "chuvinha" frontal que vai e volta, mas sim de chuva FORTE e CONTÍNUA.

Que me desculpem os demais mas esses alertas a meu ver são sempre falíveis e não confiáveis. A quantidade de precipitação que foi prevista para o Grupo Oriental no último meteograma que tive a oportunidade de ver excedeu em muito a quantidade de precipitação que foi prevista de igual forma para o Grupo Central e nisso estou de acordo porque de facto essa última noite choveu abundantemente no Grupo Oriental, digo, em São Miguel, porque em Santa Maria não tenho os dados mas se houver alguém que os consiga fornecer estarei muito grato desde já!

Vou confirmar melhor o meteograma e indicarei os valores previstos até então, ou então daqui a pouco no boletim meteorológico da RTP-Açores já terei os dados precisos.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (29 Set 2009 às 20:51)

http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=3372783

http://freemeteo.com/default.asp?pid=156&la=18&gid=3373348

Neste momento ambos os meteogramas prevêm a mesma quantidade de precipitação tanto para Ponta Delgada como para Angra do Heroísmo, mas ontem tinham 73.4 mm para Ponta Delgada e 68.9 para Angra do Heroísmo, logo houve uma diferença de 5 ou 6 mm a mais para Ponta Delgada patenteada pela precipitação da noite passada em São Miguel.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (29 Set 2009 às 21:00)

Acabei de ver o boletim meteorológico da RTP-Açores e as minhas previsões confirmaram-se!

Se tivesse jogado na lotaria já tava rico.

Em Angra do Heroismo choveu 9mm. Temperatura - 24º . Humidade - 82%


Em Ponta Delgada choveram 17mm a noite passada, chuva essa forte e contínua durante toda a noite e acompanhada de relâmpagos ainda que no mar. Temperatura - 22º. Humidade - 88%.


Como podem ver houve uma maior instabilidade e precipitação no Grupo Oriental do que no Grupo Central, logo digo e afirmo que esses alertas a meu ver são sempre condenados ao fracasso. Podem estar a prever muito mau tempo por exemplo para o Grupo Ocidental e no entanto não vir a registar-se. 

Olhem o caso do Gordon por exemplo que veio a afectar a ilha que toda a gente menos esperava - Santa Maria. E isto é só um exemplo. A precipitação muda de ilha para ilha e a humidade também. Por exemplo São Miguel é uma ilha muito mais acidentada do que a Terceira e por conseguinte mais humida, logo penso que são factores para uma maior quantidade de precipitação. Não é por acaso que São Miguel é a ilha com mais cursos de água dos Açores, (logo depois das Flores), devido ao seu relevo montanhoso como também pela sua maior àrea geográfica, e a Graciosa ( a ilha mais setentrional dos Açores) ou Santa Maria ( a mais meridional dos Açores), as ilhas mais planas, logo as mais secas e com menor índice de humidade. Portanto o factor latitude ou longitude nada têm a ver.
São Miguel tem vários micro-climas dentro da própria ilha.


As previsões apontam para a continuação de períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros com trovoadas pelo menos até sexta feira.


Não se fiem muito nos alertas...Falo por experiência


----------



## AnDré (29 Set 2009 às 21:20)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Em Ponta Delgada choveram 17mm a noite passada, chuva essa forte e contínua durante toda a noite e acompanhada de relâmpagos ainda que no mar.



S.Miguel-Azores, os critérios de Alerta Amarelo para a precipitação forte do IM para os Açores, são para 10-20mm no espaço de 1h ou 25 a 40mm no espaço de 6h.

Ora, em Ponta Delgada, como disseste caíram 17mm distribuídos ao longo da noite.


Na Graciosa, grupo central dos Açores, a precipitação horária foi a seguinte:


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (29 Set 2009 às 21:27)

AnDré disse:


> S.Miguel-Azores, os critérios de Alerta Amarelo para a precipitação forte do IM para os Açores, são para 10-20mm no espaço de 1h ou 25 a 40mm no espaço de 6h.
> 
> Ora, em Ponta Delgada, como disseste caíram 17mm distribuídos ao longo da noite.
> 
> ...



Sim foi distribuida ao longo da noite mas com picos de maior intensidade uns atrás dos outros.

Já agora se conseguires posta os dados referentes a Santa Maria ou até mesmo Angra e Ponta Delgada para fazer comparação.

Por exemplo ontem à noite aqui na zona oeste de São Miguel a precipitação deve de ter sido maior que em Ponta Delgada porque em meia hora a chuva foi de tal modo forte que uma ribeira ao lado da minha freguesia que estava seca devido ao verão transbordou, e viu aumentar o seu caudal, logo não estou a dar tiros no escuro. Não seria caso para um alerta também amarelo? 

A precipitação dentro da própria ilha muda. Tenho pena de não haver estações pluviométricas aqui nos Ginetes que assim tiraríamos a prova dos 9. Nessas coisas sou muito céptico e tenho as minhas reservas... Sou açoriano e vivo nos Açores há mais de 33 anos e sei bem como costuma chover em cada ilha e o modo como chove... daí não me fiar nesses alertas...

Já houve casos de cheias inesperadas em São Miguel e no entanto o IM nc deu um único sinal de alerta que fosse...

Peço desculpa mas também tenho os meus critérios!


----------



## mcpa (29 Set 2009 às 21:44)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Sim foi distribuida ao longo da noite mas com picos de maior intensidade uns atrás dos outros.
> 
> Já agora se conseguires posta os dados referentes a Santa Maria ou até mesmo Angra e Ponta Delgada para fazer comparação.
> 
> ...



Como te compreendo!!!


----------



## Vince (29 Set 2009 às 21:45)

Das estações SYNOP, das 18z de ontem às 18z de hoje está registado isto:

Flores Acores (Portugal) 15.7 mm 
Horta Acores (Portugal) 16.0 mm
Lajes Acores (Portugal) 5.0 mm
Angra Do Heroismo Acores (Portugal) 8.0 mm
Ponta Delgada / Nordela Acores (Portugal) 17.0 mm
Santa Maria Acores (Portugal) 4.0 mm

Nem é muito, mas não significa que noutros locais não possa ter chovido mais.


----------



## mcpa (29 Set 2009 às 21:52)

Vince disse:


> Das estações SYNOP, das 18z de ontem às 18z de hoje está registado isto:
> 
> Flores Acores (Portugal) 15.7 mm
> Horta Acores (Portugal) 16.0 mm
> ...



Uma coisa é certa, aqui em S. Miguel pode por exemplo tar a chover com muita intensidade no norte e tar sol no Sul, ou vice-versa, e num momento pode tar a chover e no outro a fazer sol de rachar...

Por exemplo: a Nordela (de onde são estes dados) é uma zona com muito pouco relevo, mas se formos ver os dados das Sete Cidades ou do Nordeste, que são zonas mais montanhosas, acredito piamente que os valores foram muito mais elevados...

Bem, nos Açores é assim...


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (29 Set 2009 às 21:53)

Vince disse:


> Das estações SYNOP, das 18z de ontem às 18z de hoje está registado isto:
> 
> Flores Acores (Portugal) 15.7 mm
> Horta Acores (Portugal) 16.0 mm
> ...



Exacto!

Mas é isso que eu estou a querer dizer aqui.

A quantidade de precipitação aqui na zona Oeste de São Miguel, talvez devido ao maciço vulcânico das Sete Cidades foi brutal. Choveu torrencialmente. Em Ponta Delgada com certeza deve de ter chovido menos porque a cidade localiza-se numa plataforma mais plana, aliás a mais plana de toda a ilha.

A precipitação em São Miguel muda drásticamente como da noite para o dia por isso não me fio nesses alertas. Em Ponta Delgada pode estar a chover pouco mas se formos para a banda oeste ou este de São Miguel( que são as maiores altitudes da ilha), pode estar a chover torrencialmente como foi o caso de ontem à noite aqui na minha freguesia.

Se formos para a costa norte de São Miguel a precipitação é por conseguinte menor e a humidade mais baixa porque as maiores serras e altitudes em São Miguel estão localizadas numa faixa central que separam as vertentes sul (mais chuvosas, humidas e ventosas) que as vertentes norte ( menos ventosas, menos chuvosas e menos humidas).

O que é certo é que as previsões de mau tempo estão previstas para TODAS as ilhas e não apenas para duas ou três. Até porque nessas supostas duas ou três pode até não chover tanto num espaço de uma hora como estão a fazer crer, e sim chover em outras mais...

Alertas? no way


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (29 Set 2009 às 21:54)

mcpa disse:


> Uma coisa é certa, aqui em S. Miguel pode por exemplo tar a chover com muita intensidade no norte e tar sol no Sul, ou vice-versa, e num momento pode tar a chover e no outro a fazer sol de rachar...
> 
> Por exemplo: a Nordela (de onde são estes dados) é uma zona com muito pouco relevo, mas se formos ver os dados das Sete Cidades ou do Nordeste, que são zonas mais montanhosas, acredito piamente que os valores foram muito mais elevados...
> 
> Bem, nos Açores é assim...



Ora nem mais 

Eis uma/um tipico/a micaelense que sabe a que me refiro 


Espero é que as ribeiras ao redor aqui da minha freguesia não aumentem com o agravar do tempo, porque sempre que chove a mais elas transbordam porque na serra das Sete Cidades a chuva é sempre maior...Já houve casos na freguesia dos Mosteiros que a chuva foi tanta e a Lagoa das Sete Cidades encheu muito e a agua começou a escorrer para as ribeiras que vão dar aos Mosteiros inundando casas e ruas...
O nosso clima é unico devido aos muitos micro-climas que nós temos aqui dentro da ilha


----------



## mcpa (29 Set 2009 às 22:01)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Ora nem mais
> 
> Eis uma/um tipico/a micaelense que sabe a que me refiro
> 
> ...



Julgo que o medo de enchurradas é comum a todos os micaelenses, pelo menos os nascidos até ao fim dos anos 80, porque ultimamente nem temos tido Invernos...

Belos tempos...


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (29 Set 2009 às 22:04)

mcpa disse:


> Julgo que o medo de enchurradas é comum a todos os micaelenses, pelo menos os nascidos até ao fim dos anos 80, porque ultimamente nem temos tido Invernos...
> 
> Belos tempos...



É verdade.. a quem o dizes...

Micaelense que é Micaelense que se preze sabe mt bem como lidar com enchurradas...

Lembras-te das enchurradas da Povoação? Que a vila ficou inundada pela ribeira? Nas Capelas onde a Ribeira saltou o seu leito normal? Faial da Terra? Àgua Retorta? Furnas? etc etc etc...

Venha o inverno lool


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (29 Set 2009 às 22:08)

Mais recentemente foi uma quebrada de terras por chuvas fortes no caminho de acesso à Vila da Povoação que abalroou um carro q tava a transitar na via à noite e foi cuspido pela ribanceira abaixo com todos os seus ocupantes... Morreram todos e ouvi dizer q até hoje n foram encontrados..

Em São Miguel isso acontece muito devido ao nosso solo vulcânico que por vezes satura rapidamente com as chuvas e como o solo fica empapado de muita água dá-se os movimentos de vertente tão típicos aqui de São Miguel...por isso sempre q chove a mais a Protecção Civil dá sempre o alerta aos condutores para n transitarem em vias de taludes instáveis ou de maior altitudes onde chove sempre mais....


----------



## mcpa (29 Set 2009 às 22:12)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> É verdade.. a quem o dizes...
> 
> Micaelense que é Micaelense que se preze sabe mt bem como lidar com enchurradas...
> 
> ...



Claro que sim...

Em Santo António-Capelas chegamos a ficar isolados durante umas horas devido a esta cheia que se fez sentir tambem nas Capelas...

E quanto mais atrás formos no tempo mais situações dessas há para relembrar...

Quem não se lembra da famosa Tempestade Tropical Tânia???


----------



## mcpa (29 Set 2009 às 22:14)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Mais recentemente foi uma quebrada de terras por chuvas fortes no caminho de acesso à Vila da Povoação que abalroou um carro q tava a transitar na via à noite e foi cuspido pela ribanceira abaixo com todos os seus ocupantes... Morreram todos e ouvi dizer q até hoje n foram encontrados..
> 
> Em São Miguel isso acontece muito devido ao nosso solo vulcânico que por vezes satura rapidamente com as chuvas e como o solo fica empapado de muita água dá-se os movimentos de vertente tão típicos aqui de São Miguel...por isso sempre q chove a mais a Protecção Civil dá sempre o alerta aos condutores para n transitarem em vias de taludes instáveis ou de maior altitudes onde chove sempre mais....



Um casal e o seu filho... Eram da minha freguesia...


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (29 Set 2009 às 22:17)

mcpa disse:


> Claro que sim...
> 
> Em Santo António-Capelas chegamos a ficar isolados durante umas horas devido a esta cheia que se fez sentir tambem nas Capelas...
> 
> ...



Ui.. o Tânia.. lembro-me tão bem ehehehehe.. estava eu em plena baixa de Ponta Delgada a tirar umas fotos à noite com ventos de 150 km/h lool... Ficou na história... Houve tb uns navios que ficaram encalhados na zona da Marina da Cidade no dia 25 Dezembro mas já n me recordo o ano... e muitas.. muitas mais... Nordeste quando chove parece que o céu desaba...


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (29 Set 2009 às 22:19)

mcpa disse:


> Um casal e o seu filho... Eram da minha freguesia...



Fogo que cena ...

Deve ter sido uma morte horrível... por acaso há umas semanas passei por lá e vê-se uma fractura na vertente que fica rente à via... Confesso que até fiquei com medo de lá passar.. estava a passar de carro por lá à noite e debaixo de uma chuvada muito forte...

Enfim... esperemos q situações dessas n se voltem a repetir...


Venha o mau tempo pk já precisamos de chuva... não de cheias.. Em Santa Maria o caso está crítico.. já quase n chove lá cmo deve de ser há quase um ano.. é a maior seca que eles já passaram...Mas tb a ilha sempre foi mais seca... é por isso que é a Ilha do Sol


----------



## mcpa (29 Set 2009 às 22:19)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Ui.. o Tânia.. lembro-me tão bem ehehehehe.. estava eu em plena baixa de Ponta Delgada a tirar umas fotos à noite com ventos de 150 km/h lool... Ficou na história... Houve tb uns navios que ficaram encalhados na zona da Marina da Cidade no dia 25 Dezembro mas já n me recordo o ano... e muitas.. muitas mais... Nordeste quando chove parece que o céu desaba...



Não tenho a certeza mas acho que foi 1995


----------



## Sunderlandz (29 Set 2009 às 22:29)

Boa noite
Neste momento o céu apresenta-se totalmente limpo e com uma temperatura um bocado mais baixa que o habitual.
Condições Actuais:

Temperatura -  17.3C

Humidade Relativa -  75% 

Pressão Atmosférica - 1016 hpa


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (29 Set 2009 às 22:39)

Aqui pela Lagoa o tempo nao foi muito diferente do resto da ilha.

Durante a noite e manhã tivemos por aqui céu muito nublado a encoberto com periodos de chuva ou aguaceiros que por vezes foram intensos. A chuva parou por volta das 12h30 e durante a tarde o céu apresentou-se com boas abertas até mesmo pouco nublado.

Tmin - 19,5ºC
Tmax - 25,9ºC

Dados Actuais

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
terça-feira, 29 de Setembro de 2009 21:38:35

Temperature (°C):
Current          21,5
Trend (per hour) -1,0
Average today    22,1
Wind chill       21,5
Heat index       21,8
Dew Point        17,8
Rel Humidity     80%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     0,0 ---
Average Speed    0,0 ---

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      28,8
Total yesterday  0,0
Total this month 91,5


Pressure (hPa):
Current          995,8
Trend (per hour) +0,1


----------



## Vince (29 Set 2009 às 22:39)

Vocês nos Açores tem é que arranjar estações e colocá-las online que agora acho que não há nenhuma aí 


Relativamente à situação, desde meados da tarde que não há nenhuma banda nebulosa significativa a afectar o grupo central e oriental, apenas no ocidental. Deverá continuar assim pelo menos mais algumas horas.


----------



## Hazores (29 Set 2009 às 23:22)

boa noite,

estive a ler os posts, e tenho que dizer o que um meterologista (pedro mata) já o disse: "se há local onde é dificil prever o estado do tempo é nos Açores", pois além de ser umas ilhas (altas) numa imensidão de àgua não existem os meios suficientes para puderem prever o tempo em microescala, refiro-me aos radares meterológicos que tanta falta fazem.
com estes equipamentos é certo que os avisos poderiam ser mais eficazes.

contudo, quando é lançado um aviso este não pode ser lançado só para uma ilha ou para uma localidade. Todos nós sabemos que dependendo do relevo da ilha ou da localidade pode ocorrer mais ou menos precipitação. infelizmente, a maioria da população vive nas zonas urbanas e são nessas zonas que normalmente estão instaladas as EM onde posteriormente são analisados os resultados, assim os avisos da protecção civil têm também em atenção este dois factores, penso eu.


na minha opinião o problema das cheias em são miguel é outro, um que está a começar aparecer na Terceira, mas isso dará um outro tópico.

mas como os "coriscos" querem tudo para s. miguel então que fiquem também com as cheias ( tou a brincar, isto é só uma pequena provocação de um terceirense, não levem ao sério)

 neste momento o céu apresenta-se pouco nublado, podendo-se observar a lua e as estrelas


----------



## Rog (30 Set 2009 às 01:25)

Sigo com 14,4ºC
92%HR
céu nublado


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (30 Set 2009 às 02:59)

Hazores disse:


> boa noite,
> 
> estive a ler os posts, e tenho que dizer o que um meterologista (pedro mata) já o disse: "se há local onde é dificil prever o estado do tempo é nos Açores", pois além de ser umas ilhas (altas) numa imensidão de àgua não existem os meios suficientes para puderem prever o tempo em microescala, refiro-me aos radares meterológicos que tanta falta fazem.
> com estes equipamentos é certo que os avisos poderiam ser mais eficazes.



Subscrevo em absoluto o que disseste. Dentro de uma mesma ilha existem disparidades em termos de precipitação e nos Açores realmente é dificil fazer uma previsão a 100%.

Se houvesse por exemplo pluviómetros na minha freguesia, com certeza que a verdade de precipitação aqui ocorrida, seria desmistificada e o mesmo se aplica a outras localidades das várias ilhas.






Hazores disse:


> contudo, quando é lançado um aviso este não pode ser lançado só para uma ilha ou para uma localidade. Todos nós sabemos que dependendo do relevo da ilha ou da localidade pode ocorrer mais ou menos precipitação.



Isso foi o que eu fartei-me de explicar aqui  vezes sem conta!



Hazores disse:


> infelizmente, a maioria da população vive nas zonas urbanas e são nessas zonas que normalmente estão instaladas as EM onde posteriormente são analisados os resultados, assim os avisos da protecção civil têm também em atenção este dois factores, penso eu.



Mas é ai que está o fundo de toda a questão... com muita pena minha 




Hazores disse:


> na minha opinião o problema das cheias em são miguel é outro, um que está a começar aparecer na Terceira, mas isso dará um outro tópico.




O problema das cheias em São Miguel já vem desde a altura do povoamento. Faz parte da génese da própria ilha... À conta disso muitas vidas foram ceifadas, muitas casas destruídas, muitas vilas destruídas e até cidades....As enxurradas estão impressas na própria história e alma micaelense. São os solos de São Miguel, é o relevo acidentado da ilha, são algumas ribeiras e grotas com excesso de detritos e não só, assim como matas desbravadas que facilitam uma maior permeabilidade dos solos etc etc... São factores e causas inerentes à própria ilha. Por exemplo a Graciosa é a ilha MAIS seca de todo o arquipélago e ainda por cima por ironia é a que está localizada mais a norte e no entanto é uma ilha com solos pouco férteis, de fraca expressão, ribeiras e nascentes não existem, é uma ilha  rasa e chã enquanto que Santa Maria a mais meridional do arquipélago é bem mais acidentada,(na sua parte leste), chuvosa, húmida e ventosa do que a Graciosa e quando chove em excesso naquela ilha também existem deslizamentos de terra, logo não é só São Miguel a "querer" ficar com as cheias lool.... Até porque se pudéssemos escolher daríamos de borla as cheias a outra ilha... ou não! Cada ilha é um mundo à parte. 

Cada ilha tem a sua própria individualidade. Não existe uma ilha igual à outra. São todas diferentes fruto do tipo de erupções que as deram origem, e é isso que as distingue umas das outras. Por exemplo para se fomar a actual ilha de São Miguel foram precisos 6 erupções correspondentes aos 6 maciços vulcânicos de São Miguel, para formarem o aspecto que tem hoje a ilha do Arcanjo, e cada erupção teve uma origem diferente. Não foram propriamente todas iguais.. O mesmo calculo com a Terceira e por aí fora... Os Açores são ilhas irmãs mas diferentes na sua génese. E como diz a música e muito bem, "Não há ilha mais bonita...não há ilha mais bonita do que a ilha de São Miguel"  




Hazores disse:


> neste momento o céu apresenta-se pouco nublado, podendo-se observar a lua e as estrelas




Aqui o mesmo com uma leve neblina... embora de vez em quando passem nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical mas sem precipitação...se bem que exista uma pequena célula activa mesmo em cima do Ilhéu das Formigas a meio canal entre São Miguel e Santa Maria...


----------



## Knyght (30 Set 2009 às 05:45)

Funchal
21ºC, humidade 61%, direcção do vento 52º a 4.9m/s pressão atmosferica 1015 aprox.
Deve começar a chover mais lá para as 14H


----------



## Sunderlandz (30 Set 2009 às 08:33)

Bom dia
Neste momento o céu apresenta-se muito nublado e com alguns aguaceiros fracos.
Condições Actuais:

Temperatura -  19.6

Humidade Relativa -  82% 

Pressão Atmosférica - 1014 hpa


----------



## Rog (30 Set 2009 às 08:41)

Bom dia,
Por agora céu nublado
16,1ºC
80%HR
1013hpa

A Oeste da Madeira parece que se formou uma célula, mas deverá passar ao largo se afectar a ilha






A depressão mantem a pressão atmosférica estabilizada nos 1000 hpa








S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> [-IMG-]


Boas, não sei se estás a ter dificuldades em utilizar um alojamento para fotos na Internet (por exemplo http://imageshack.us/), é que continuas a utilizar cartas com link directo à fonte. São links de modelos actualizados a cada run, o que torna o histórico de mensagens fora de contexto das imagens apresentadas. Se tiveres alguma dificuldade não hesites em perguntar a algum moderador ou outro membro.


----------



## Rog (30 Set 2009 às 09:00)

Sunderlandz disse:


> Bom dia
> Neste momento o céu apresenta-se muito nublado e com alguns aguaceiros fracos.



Os aguaceiros fracos parecem já estar a ocorrer em toda a vertente sul, dados do IM:











E como hoje o tempo está do quadrante Sul, as vertentes norte ficaram com o sol, (habitualmente com o tempo de Nordeste as vertentes norte ficam com precipitação e o sul com sol)


----------



## jonhfx (30 Set 2009 às 10:56)

Pela Calheta(Oeste) 
Céu muito nublado e chuva fraca.
Muito nevoeiro nas zonas acima dos 400 metros.
Temperaturas na ordem dos 19 ºC


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (30 Set 2009 às 11:17)

Boas pelos vistos parece que a chuva também nc mais chega aí à Madeira...

Aqui o céu apresenta-se encoberto e está prevista chuva ou aguaceiros e trovoada para o inicio da tarde.

Ponta Delgada neste momento regista:

83% Humidade

Pressão de  1005 hPa (A descer)

Temperatura 19º

Vento: 9 km/h  / 2.6 m/s SUDOESTE ( se bem que a madrugada passada foi atingida por umas pontuais rajadas de vento fortes do mesmo quadrante)


----------



## Rog (30 Set 2009 às 11:38)

Céu muito nublado, mas ainda não caiu nenhuma precipitação por aqui.
20,3ºC
68%HR











Todas as ilhas dos Açores em alerta amarelo:


----------



## AnDré (30 Set 2009 às 11:38)

Já vai acumulando qualquer coisa nas vertentes sul da Madeira.
Nos Açores, aguaceiros, com a Horta a acumular 4,8mm na última hora.







Algumas imagens das webcams:

Velas






São Roque do Pico






Santa Maria


----------



## Hazores (30 Set 2009 às 12:23)

bom dia

cerca de 15 mimutos atrás (pelas 11h) começou a chover pela zona oeste da ilha Terceira.

como se pode ver pela imagem de satélite das 10h o centro da depressão agora é que se aproxima dos Açores


----------



## Rog (30 Set 2009 às 12:50)

Um apanhado da manhã de hoje no Norte da Madeira, fotos e video time-lapse: nuvens lenticulares, e precipitação sobre o Pico Ruivo.


----------



## Sunderlandz (30 Set 2009 às 13:00)

Boa tarde
Neste momento o céu apresenta-se geralmente nublado e com aguaceiros por vezes moderados.
Condições Actuais:

Temperatura -  20.9C

Humidade Relativa -  87% 

Pressão Atmosférica - 1014 hpa 

Precipitação - 4.5 mm (desde as 08 horas de hoje)

Vento -  22.3 km sul / Sudeste


----------



## CMPunk (30 Set 2009 às 13:05)

Pessoal dos Açores e da Madeira, acho que hoje é um bom dia para vocês 

Pelo os dados de Precipitação do IM até tem caído já alguma coisa nas Ilhas, já dá para tirar o pó.

Pelo menos agora na Madeira até esta a safar-se em algumas zonas.

Boa Sorte para Vocês


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (30 Set 2009 às 13:47)

Rog disse:


> Todas as ilhas dos Açores em alerta amarelo:




Ái esses alertas 

Só nos fazem rir 

Os verdadeiros açorianos de gema sabem bem que esses alertas são qualquer coisa como cómica 

Para o ppl do continente até podem representar algum aparato, mas aqui nos Açores esses alertas de nada valem, pk já estamos habituados como funciona o tempo aqui.. É mt dificil fazer uma previsão a 100% aqui nos Açores e pior de ilha para ilha.

Alertas nos Açores são por vezes como tiros no escuro!

Em Ponta Delgada n sei se choveu mas aqui na zona oeste da ilha choveu um aguaceiro forte há coisa de uma hora....

As previsões são para um agravamento... o costume....


----------



## AnDré (30 Set 2009 às 13:49)

As webcams da Madeira estão a mostrar chuva algo forte na região do Funchal/ Lido.


----------



## Vince (30 Set 2009 às 13:52)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Ái esses alertas
> 
> Só nos fazem rir
> 
> Os verdadeiros açorianos de gema sabem bem que esses alertas são qualquer coisa como cómica




Já disseste isso pelo menos umas 5 vezes. Já sabemos. Penso que pode ficar por aqui não achas ? E o assunto não tem assim tanta piada como isso. O fórum não é de humor, quem quer rir e brincar com coisas sérias que procure outro brinquedo.


----------



## Rog (30 Set 2009 às 14:05)

Pelo norte da Madeira já deu alguns aguaceiros fracos, 0,3mm até ao momento.
Nas vertentes sul, e como referido acima pelo André, alguma precipitação forte. Na estação amadora do Estreito da Calheta contabilizou 9,1mm.
Para comparação com as imagens colocadas acima:


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (30 Set 2009 às 14:08)

Vince disse:


> E o assunto não tem assim tanta piada como isso. O fórum não é de humor, quem quer rir e brincar com coisas sérias que procure outro brinquedo.



Peço desculpa não era a minha intenção "ferir" a susceptibilidade de ninguém, mas para nós é realmente cómico a questão dos alertas.

O fórum não é de humor? Ui...agora é que o caldo entorna!

Tou a ver que é complicado rir e brincar um pouco por aqui...Até porque na minha terra costuma ser saudável rir e levar as coisas na desportiva, mas pelos vistos vejo que aqui não podemos ou não devemos "brincar" ou até rir um pouco com a situação...

Complicado...


----------



## AnDré (30 Set 2009 às 14:12)

Parece cair agora com toda a força no Areeiro:






Das 11h às 12h UTC, mais 6,8mm no Arreiro; 2,7mm em Ponta do Sol; 1,3mm na Calheta e 0,7mm no Lombo da Terça


-----------------------------------------------

Nos Açores, os aguaceiros continuam:









Na última hora:
Horta, 3,6mm
Pico 1,8mm.
Graciosa 0,2mm.


----------



## Vince (30 Set 2009 às 14:19)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Peço desculpa não era a minha intenção "ferir" a susceptibilidade de ninguém, mas para nós é realmente cómico a questão dos alertas.
> 
> O fórum não é de humor? Ui...agora é que o caldo entorna!
> 
> ...




Eu também gosto muito de me rir, mas de preferência com coisas que tenham piada. Já explicaste o teu ponto de vista dos alertas várias vezes, acho que já todos sabem e não é preciso voltar a bater na mesma tecla. De contrário torna-se maçador se vieres para aqui dar gargalhadas de cada vez que alguém fala em alertas no tópico. Não ligas a alertas, tudo bem, simplesmente ignora. Eu por acaso também não ligo muito.

Se queres debater alertas porque não concordas com a filosofia ou critérios ou achas que existem coisas que poderiam ou deveriam ser melhoradas, há até um tópico de discussão para isso no fórum:
 Alertas/Avisos Meteorológicos: qual a melhor forma?


----------



## Sunderlandz (30 Set 2009 às 14:22)

Precipitação - 10 mm (desde as 08 horas de hoje)


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (30 Set 2009 às 14:30)

Vince disse:


> Eu também gosto muito de me rir, mas de preferência com coisas que tenham piada. Já explicaste o teu ponto de vista dos alertas várias vezes, acho que já todos sabem e não é preciso voltar a bater na mesma tecla. De contrário torna-se maçador se vieres para aqui dar gargalhadas de cada vez que alguém fala em alertas no tópico. Não ligas a alertas, tudo bem, simplesmente ignora. Eu por acaso também não ligo muito.
> 
> Se queres debater alertas porque não concordas com a filosofia ou critérios ou achas que existem coisas que poderiam ou deveriam ser melhoradas, há até um tópico de discussão para isso no fórum:
> Alertas/Avisos Meteorológicos: qual a melhor forma?



Certo!

Agradeço a tua dica e irei investigar isso da melhor forma 

Mais uma vez obrigado pela informação e peço desculpa se feri alguma coisa a alguém. Não era a minha intenção de todo. Por favor não me levem a mal. Foi apenas uma gargalhada entre outras tantas e inofensivas...


Mudando de assunto, neste momento aproximam-se enormes nuvens de desenvolvimento vertical aqui na faixa oeste da ilha de São Miguel. Nuvens com grande expressão em altitude e muito sombreadas. O vento já sopra com alguma intensidade. Penso que agora é que vai haver festa a sério por essas bandas


----------



## Agreste (30 Set 2009 às 14:43)

Eu acho que os alertas estão bem lançados e fazem sentido manter-se durante todo o tempo em que esta depressão estiver estacionada junto do arquipélago dos Açores. O relevo das ilhas e o modo de povoamento são em alguns casos propícios a situações extremas (como foi o caso da freguesia de Rabo de Peixe há alguns anos atrás). E ter uma depressão centrada sobre o arquipélago durante tantos dias não é habitual... 

Gostava de saber se existe algum plano ou ordem regional para limpeza dos ribeiros, caneiros ou valas de água na dependência das câmaras municipais. Aqui (no continente) devia ser em Setembro mas muita gente assobia para o ar, até ao dia em que a enxurrada levar tudo à frente outra vez como aconteceu em Monchique em 1997...


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (30 Set 2009 às 14:53)

Hazores disse:


> bom dia
> 
> cerca de 15 mimutos atrás (pelas 11h) começou a chover pela zona oeste da ilha Terceira.
> 
> como se pode ver pela imagem de satélite das 10h o centro da depressão agora é que se aproxima dos Açores



Bonita e interessante imagem que nos forneceste!

Sim agora é que a Depressão se está a deslocar mais perto das ilhas.

Aqui já se nota isso. Acabou de dar uma trovoada no mar e ouviu-se perfeitamente aqui em terra. Céu encoberto e algumas rajadas de vento a premeditarem chuva. O mar está todo fechado e grandes nuvens aproximam-se da costa aqui na zona Oeste de São Miguel. Já começa a cair uns pingos grossos mas muito poucos.  
Agora é que vem festa


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (30 Set 2009 às 14:56)

Agreste disse:


> Eu acho que os alertas estão bem lançados e fazem sentido manter-se durante todo o tempo em que esta depressão estiver estacionada junto do arquipélago dos Açores. O relevo das ilhas e o modo de povoamento são em alguns casos propícios a situações extremas (como foi o caso da freguesia de Rabo de Peixe há alguns anos atrás). E ter uma depressão centrada sobre o arquipélago durante tantos dias não é habitual...
> 
> Gostava de saber se existe algum plano ou ordem regional para limpeza dos ribeiros, caneiros ou valas de água na dependência das câmaras municipais. Aqui (no continente) devia ser em Setembro mas muita gente assobia para o ar, até ao dia em que a enxurrada levar tudo à frente outra vez como aconteceu em Monchique em 1997...



Exacto nem mais.
Há dois anos houve uma depressão que ficou encaixada entre São Miguel e Santa Maria durante semanas a fio e foi à custa disso que aconteceu o Tornado na vila da Lagoa aqui em São Miguel e que destruiu muitas casas como podem ver aqui nesse vídeo captado por um amador.


P.S. Rabo de Peixe não é freguesia mas sim Vila 
PS.2 - Tá a dar bastanta trovoada aqui na zona Oeste de São Miguel hehehehehehe   Vou ver se csg tirar umas fotos


----------



## Agreste (30 Set 2009 às 15:01)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> P.S. Rabo de Peixe não é freguesia mas sim Vila



Ok... é uma Vila do Concelho da Ribeira Grande assim com Estoi é uma Vila do Concelho de Faro...


----------



## AnDré (30 Set 2009 às 15:15)

Os aguaceiros vão-se sucedendo nas vertentes sul da ilha da Madeira.






Na última hora:


----------



## Vince (30 Set 2009 às 17:26)

Agreste disse:


> Eu acho que os alertas estão bem lançados e fazem sentido manter-se durante todo o tempo em que esta depressão estiver estacionada junto do arquipélago dos Açores. O relevo das ilhas e o modo de povoamento são em alguns casos propícios a situações extremas (como foi o caso da freguesia de Rabo de Peixe há alguns anos atrás). E ter uma depressão centrada sobre o arquipélago durante tantos dias não é habitual...



Há um tópico sobre a depressão que provocou a tragédia da Ribeira Grande. Nesse tópico está uma animação satélite que eu criei, se forem dar uma olhadela podem ver que o que se passou nesses dias foi bastante ruim pois havia uma banda nebulosa quase permanente sobre o arquipélago ou parte dele. Essas semanas foram complicadas como sabemos, pois passado poucos dias foi a tragédia no sul do continente com a ciclogenese explosiva. E os eventos estiveram em parte relacionados um com o outro.

 Escorregamento da Ribeira Quente Açores - 31 Outubro 1997 




S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Mais uma vez obrigado pela informação e peço desculpa se feri alguma coisa a alguém. Não era a minha intenção de todo. Por favor não me levem a mal. Foi apenas uma gargalhada entre outras tantas e inofensivas...



Não é preciso pedir desculpa, trata-se apenas de mantermos uma discussão mais elevada que por vezes aqui no fórum resvala-se para a brincadeira (e isto é válido para muitos outros) quando nem há motivo para tal. Assunto encerrado.




S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Há dois anos houve uma depressão que ficou encaixada entre São Miguel e Santa Maria durante semanas a fio e foi à custa disso que aconteceu o Tornado na vila da Lagoa aqui em São Miguel e que destruiu muitas casas como podem ver aqui nesse vídeo captado por um amador.



Também existe um tópico no fórum sobre esse evento, onde também estão algumas imagens de satélite. Essa depressão andou vários dias com uma zona de forte convecção próxima do centro, e uma banda mais afastada que afectou os Açores. Se não tivesse sido em Dezembro (época tropical encerrada) provavelmente teria sido um Invest do NHC para vigiar uma eventual transição tropical ou subtropical.

 Tornado em São Miguel Açores - 18 Dezembro 2006


Para os açorianos, se por acaso tiverem mais material para esses tópicos, em especial o da Ribeira Grande, agradece-se.


----------



## Rog (30 Set 2009 às 18:25)

Boa tarde,
Sigo com 21ºC
78%HR
prec 0,5mm

Na Madeira continua com alguma precipitação a sul e nas zonas montanhosas.


----------



## DRC (30 Set 2009 às 19:03)

S.Miguel-Azores disse:


> Exacto nem mais.
> Há dois anos houve uma depressão que ficou encaixada entre São Miguel e Santa Maria durante semanas a fio e foi à custa disso que aconteceu o Tornado na vila da Lagoa aqui em São Miguel e que destruiu muitas casas como podem ver aqui nesse vídeo captado por um amador.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHqUOJFmfBQ
> ...



Peço desculpa pelo off-topic.

E por ser vila? As vilas também são freguesias.
Rabo de Peixe é uma *freguesia* do concelho da Ribeira Grande, Açores com 16,98 km² de área e 7 407 habitantes ...

Um exemplo aqui de Portugal Continental:
Mafra, é vila, é freguesia e é sede de concelho.
*Freguesia não é sinónimo de aldeia.*


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (30 Set 2009 às 19:17)

DRC disse:


> E por ser vila? As vilas também são freguesias.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Peço desculpa pelo OFFTOPIC:


Corrijo: Rabo de Peixe é uma *Vila* do Concelho da *Cidade* da Ribeira Grande desde 2004 e com cerca de 12.000 habitantes. Perdeu o estatuto de freguesia para ser elevada à categoria de *Vila*. Sou açoriano nascido e criado aqui, logo graças a deus estou bem contextualizado dentro do universo Açores e ainda mais da minha terra 

Nos Açores existem 19 concelhos, com um total de 154 freguesias. Em São Miguel existem 6 Concelhos, duas cidades ,8 Vilas ( duas dessas que estão em processo de serem elevadas tb a Cidade) e 59 ou 60 freguesias,(tb já n tenho bem a certeza) fora os lugares que com certeza se chamariam aí no Continente como Aldeias. 

 No total uma Vila e 24 freguesias constituem o Concelho de Ponta Delgada, também,o maior em área e população de todos 19 concelhos do arquipélago dos Açores e a população deste concelho fica-se aproximadamente nas 65.718 almas.



A Unica freguesia- Vila que podemos chamar assim aqui em São Miguel é a Freguesia dos Arrifes que é a mais extensa, mais densamente povoada  a maior dos Açores e uma das maiores de Portugal.

O sinónimo de freguesia nos Açores não é o mesmo que se aplica no Continente. São duas realidades distintas. O que para ti pode ser uma freguesia aqui pode ser uma aldeia, (como vcs dizem aí)  ou uma Vila aqui para ti ser freguesia e por aí fora...São conotações diferentes inerentes a uma realidade diferente em que as mesmas estão inseridas. São sinónimos diferentes daqui para aí, devido a uma série de razões que se tornaria muito offtopic estar a postar aqui porque iríamos nos desviar do assunto em questão.



DRC disse:


> Um exemplo aqui de Portugal Continental:
> Mafra, é vila, é freguesia e é sede de concelho.



Pois acredito que seja, mas o mesmo não se aplica a Rabo de Peixe que foi elevada de freguesia a Vila sómente! Não acredites muito na informação do Wikipédia porque ela não é fidedigna porque a todo o momento é alterada a informação.


DRC disse:


> *Freguesia não é sinónimo de aldeia.*



E muito menos não obrigatoriamente de Vila. 

Mudando de assunto:


Neste momento já choveu consideravelmente na banda oeste de São Miguel. Por agora o céu mantêm-se a alternar com períodos de muito nublado a encoberto. A instabilidade mantêm-se.

Pressão:1003 hPa
Humidade:  	83%
Temperatura: 22 °C

Alguém por favor consegue os últimos dados da precipitação ocorrida nas ultiumas horas em Angra e Ponta Delgada?

Agradeço desde já!


----------



## Rog (30 Set 2009 às 19:54)

Aguaceiros por aqui, hoje um total de 1,2mm , já na vertente sul a precipitação foi uma constante, no Estreito da Calheta um total de 18,8mm
Na última hora registou-se 5,6mm no Areeiro.

Sigo com 18,7ºC
93%HR
1015hpa


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (30 Set 2009 às 20:02)

Rog disse:


> Estreito da Calheta um total de 18,8mm[/URL]
> Na última hora registou-se 5,6mm no Areeiro.
> 
> Sigo com 18,7ºC
> ...



Bem.. fico contente por ver que já choveu consideravelmente tb aí na Madeira . Depois de um período estival longo essa chuva é uma benção dos céus. Com certeza deve de ter sido a frente que deixou aqui na madrugada de terça-feira os tais 17mm 
Quais as previsões para a Madeira nestes próximos dias? Digo, haverá tb instabilidade como nos Açores?

Nessa imagem vejo bem várias bandas nebulosas e muitas células que irão afectar ( já estão a afectar ) os Açores.

Alguém pode me informar com alguma precisão se essa depressão dos Açores terá tendência em permanecer por aqui ou ela irá se deslocar mais para sueste dos Açores vindo a afectar tb a Madeira?

Há possibilidades para eventuais Tornados aqui nas ilhas como o de há dois anos na Lagoa?
Alguém mais dentro dessa matéria por favor que me informe.
Muito obrigado!


----------



## AnDré (30 Set 2009 às 20:08)

Na última hora, *16,5mm* em Ponta do Sol.







No Pico do Areeiro a chuva tem sido persistente:


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (30 Set 2009 às 21:17)

Chove a potes neste momento na zona oeste de São Miguel. Chuva mesmo forte com pingos de água bastante grossos e uma tremenda tempestade eléctrica aqui na minha zona. São raios seguidos atrás dos outros mas é interessante que quanto mais se caminha para oriente (Ponta Delgada) o céu está pouco nublado, logo penso que é uma tempestade isolada no contexto da ilha. 


Só vos digo uma coisa, é um espectáculo lindo de se ver à noite 

Já agora se houver aqui alguém de Ponta Delgada ou da banda mais a leste da ilha que poste aqui como é que está o tempo para esses lados.

P.S. Se eu deixar de postar instantâneamente aqui é porque com certeza ficarei sem electricidade devido aos raios  Esperemos q n aconteça...


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Set 2009 às 21:24)

off-topic:

Uma freguesia tanto pode ser uma aldeia, uma vila ou mesmo uma cidade.
As freguesias não perdem o estatuto de freguesia quando passam a vila pois continuam com o estatuto administrativo de freguesia - tanto é assim como continuam a ter uma junta de freguesia (até nas cidades tem). Mais que isso apenas a câmara municipal - e até no local da câmara há sempre uma freguesia associada.

Parabéns pela chuva e pela emoção que teem por aí


----------



## Sunderlandz (30 Set 2009 às 21:44)

Boa noite
Neste momento o céu apresenta-se muito nublado e por enquanto nao chove.
Condições Actuais:

Temperatura -  21.3ºC

Humidade Relativa -  86% 

Pressão Atmosférica - 1013 hpa 

Precipitação - 15.5 mm (desde as 08 horas de hoje)


----------



## Rog (30 Set 2009 às 22:00)

Boa noite,
Sigo com 18ºC
97%HR
1015hpa
prec 1,5mm


----------



## N_Fig (30 Set 2009 às 22:07)

Aristocrata disse:


> off-topic:
> 
> Uma freguesia tanto pode ser uma aldeia, uma vila ou mesmo uma cidade.
> As freguesias não perdem o estatuto de freguesia quando passam a vila pois continuam com o estatuto administrativo de freguesia - tanto é assim como continuam a ter uma junta de freguesia (até nas cidades tem). Mais que isso apenas a câmara municipal - e até no local da câmara há sempre uma freguesia associada.
> ...



Mas uma vila não tem que ser uma sede de freguesia. Por exemplo, a vila do Caramulo pertence à freguesia de Guardão.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (30 Set 2009 às 22:10)

fiquei com uma baixa de luz.
Neste momento já não chove tanto como há pouco mas ainda está a relampar bastante...penso que isso é para toda a noite. 

O boletim meteorológico há pouco na RTP-Açores indicava os tais alertas para todas as ilhas, e forte instabilidade até sábado. Na carta de superfície válida para as 12horas de amanhã, pude ver que o núcleo da depressão estava muito perto das ilhas e pelo que tenho andado a informar-me esse sistema depressionário pelos vistos não vai sair daqui tão cedo.

Alguém sabe as condições para Tornados com sistemas estacionários dessa natureza?


O vento neste momento está de Sul/Sudeste
Humidade 88%
Pressão: 1003 hPa


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (30 Set 2009 às 22:15)

Está novamente a chover torrencial e o vento sopra bastante... Chuva fortíssima...

ppl daí de baixo da cidade onde é q vcs andam?  lool 

Devo de estar daqui a pc outra vez sem electricidade devido aos raios.. shit!!!


----------



## Minho (30 Set 2009 às 22:19)

Curioso, as imagens de satélite parecem indicar alguma convecção junto ao centro da depressão.

Diagrama de fases do ECM


----------



## Aristocrata (30 Set 2009 às 22:28)

*Off topic*
N_fig

Uma vila ou uma cidade podem ser constituídas em termos territoriais por 1 ou mais freguesias. A cidade de Lisboa, Porto e outras são constituídas por várias freguesias. Cada uma destas freguesias é autónoma e tem a sua junta de freguesia.
Há vilas compostas por 2 freguesias (desconheço se há vilas com mais do que isso).

*Noutros anos, quando os Açores começam a ter animação, o continente também começa a ter. Esperemos que isto seja o princípio de um outono\inverno à antiga, com a vinda de depressões e frentes para nos animar.*


----------



## MiguelMinhoto (30 Set 2009 às 22:29)

Boa noite! Hoje aqui pela Lagoa o dia apresentou-se com céu muito nublado, com algumas abertas ao longo do dia. Caíram aguaceiros pela tarde! Aqui neste concelho a depressão ainda não entrou em força.

Tmin - 18,9ºC
Tmax - 25,9ºC

Dados Actuais:

Current data for Santa Cruz- Lagoa, São Miguel Açores
quarta-feira, 30 de Setembro de 2009 21:18:06

Temperature (°C):
Current          23,0
Trend (per hour) -0,5
Average today    21,8
Wind chill       23,0
Heat index       22,5
Dew Point        20,3
Rel Humidity     85%

Wind (km/h):
Current Gust     2,5 SW
Average Speed    2,5 SW

Rainfall (mm):
Current rate     0,0
Last hour        0,0
Total today      0,3
Total yesterday  28,8
Total this month 91,8


Pressure (hPa):
Current          990,7
Trend (per hour) 0,0


----------



## stormy (30 Set 2009 às 22:38)

onde e que se podem consultar os diagramas de fases???


----------



## stormy (30 Set 2009 às 22:53)

na saida nova cavaram a depressao..995hpa....talvez transite para STD...
( alias como eu ja dizia ha uns dias....a depressao tanto tempo isolada sobre agua a 23º acabara por se tornar baroclinica e o nucleo ira aquecer....)


----------



## Rog (30 Set 2009 às 23:03)

Sigo com 18,5ºC céu nublado
95%HR


----------



## Minho (30 Set 2009 às 23:04)

stormy disse:


> onde e que se podem consultar os diagramas de fases???



Aqui: http://moe.met.fsu.edu/cyclonephase/


----------



## Hazores (30 Set 2009 às 23:11)

boas 

pela ilha Terceira, pelo menos na zona Oeste, não se passa nada

apenas se fez sentir uma pequena descidade temperatura de 21 para uns 19, de resto nem trovoadas nem chuva....


----------



## Minho (30 Set 2009 às 23:23)

stormy disse:


> na saida nova cavaram a depressao..995hpa....talvez transite para STD...
> ( alias como eu ja dizia ha uns dias....a depressao tanto tempo isolada sobre agua a 23º acabara por se tornar baroclinica e o nucleo ira aquecer....)



Baroclínica ou barotrópica?


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (30 Set 2009 às 23:26)

Hazores disse:


> boas
> 
> pela ilha Terceira, pelo menos na zona Oeste, não se passa nada
> 
> apenas se fez sentir uma pequena descidade temperatura de 21 para uns 19, de resto nem trovoadas nem chuva....



Fogo Hazores como e que é possível???

Aqui ainda n parou de relampar e de dar trovões embora aqui neste momento a chuva já tenha parado mas a energia eléctrica no céu por estas bandas é uma constante...só se ouve barulho estremedecedor e luzes no céu... Já choveu mto mas por agora não.

Muito estranho mesmo...é aí que o assunto "alertas" entra na questão, percebem? 


Dr Phil???? Oprah??? Somebody???? Alguém pode esclarecer isso? LOOOl


----------



## belem (30 Set 2009 às 23:31)

Para ser ter uma ideia da temperatura no mar dos Açores:






Isto foi a 26 de Setembro de 2009.
O de hoje não dá para ver bem.


----------



## Hazores (30 Set 2009 às 23:36)

estive na rua até agora e não vi nem vejo nada, e também  não choveu grande coisa.

estive também a ver as imagens do climaat e não se consegue ver nada, mas a probabilidade de apanhar um clarão é muito baixa.

existe uma imagem que colocaram aqui (penso que foi antes de ontem, mas não tenho a certeza, nem sei quem foi o autor, mas vou descobrir!) que mostrava as descargas electricas nos grupos central e oriental aparecendo parte da madeira, se alguem souber a que me refiro que me diga o link da imagem sff.


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (30 Set 2009 às 23:36)

Ppl de Ponta Delgada e afins ponham a cabeça na varanda e olhem para o céu... É um espectáculo.. So luzes e barulho...

E à custa disso fiquei duas vezes com baixas de luz em casa..


----------



## Hazores (30 Set 2009 às 23:39)

já descobri!

foi o rog 
a imagem a que referia é esta.

Análise de satélite e trovoadas às 7h:


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (30 Set 2009 às 23:41)

Nota-se alguma actividade eléctrica sem sombra de dúvida.
Aqui em S.Miguel está a relampar e a fazer barulho vai fazer para quase 2 horas.. pelo menos aqui na zona Oeste... aqui já choveu forte durante 20 minutos. Agora céu encoberto sem chuva mas só com relampagos e trovoada...

PPl da cidade??? onde é q andam??? fugiram com medo da trovoada? 

Era fixe se as condições para Tornado se concretizassem como a ultima vez 

PS. FORTE TROVOADA QUE DEU AGORA.. As luzes da minha canada ficaram às escuras lool.. O pior é o barulho que se faz sentir q até a casa estremece toda...


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (30 Set 2009 às 23:53)

Alerta alerta:

PPL S.Miguel está nesse momento sob uma forte tempestade eléctrica.

Os ventos acenderam-se fortemente, as trovoadas e relâmpagos são muito fortes e está a começar a cair com muita intensidade!!!

Está muito forte...

Um verdadeiro temporal!!!


----------



## Teles (30 Set 2009 às 23:53)




----------



## Hazores (30 Set 2009 às 23:56)

tenho uma dúvida sobre a interpretação da imagem de satélite das 22h15m, o que é aquele "olho" que aparece na imagem (o que está dentro do circulo a vermelho)


----------



## S.Miguel-Azores (30 Set 2009 às 23:58)

Aqui está muito mau!!
Vento muito forte, muita trovoada e relâmpagos e chuva intensa.


----------



## AnDré (1 Out 2009 às 00:09)

A continuação do seguimento do evento corrente é feita no tópico de Outubro:

 Seguimento Açores e Madeira - Outubro 2009


----------

